# vicious boxer



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

So poor Hercules didn't have a very good Xmas, when we were up north staying at my parents he was attacked again (I posted a while back about a collie going for him) only this time it was worse. 

He was on his lead and sitting down when a boxer cross came from nowhere, snarling and trying to bite him. Poor H was yelping really loudly, was scary. It also tried to bite my hand that was holding the lead. I let go of the lead and H tried to run off but got stuck between two trees  

Husband gave the boxer a big boot and then the owner came and grabbed him. H was really badly shaken but luckily only had a few scratches. I had a go at the owner and said he should muzzle/leash his dog. He said 'it's not his fault, he's only got one eye!' (he had plenty of teeth though.) The guy said he'd never done this before and he was sorry etc. etc.

Anyway H was ok after being jumpy with other dogs for a couple of days so we'd forgot about it but tonight my mum phoned. She said she'd found out that the dog was actually well known in the village for being aggressive with other dogs. At least 2 had needed vet treatment because of its attacks, one being pretty seriously hurt. (the dog is fairly recognisable only having one eye.)

i don't get how an owner could be so irresponsible- if you have an aggressive dog it should be muzzled when it's out in public! I am not sure if there is any sort of authority you can report dangerous dogs to- any ideas? (I live in UK)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Have no idea of who you could report the incident too.

But I think the Hubby had the right idea with the 'size 9'!!

One eye or not, if it were me it would have left with a few less teeth than it started with!!

No excuse's for poor owners IMHO 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor H just can't catch a break.
Glad he only got a few scratches.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

So sorry for H :'(
Hope he finds back his confidence and good mood!

In Susse there is Le service de veterinaire Cantonal.A state service that is charged among other things to ensure safety in the world of dogs(,,,and dog owners!!!)

We have been in a similar situation and I decided to write after finding out that the agressive dog attacked before.

I think may be a similar service exists in the UK.

Good luck


----------



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,
sincerley hope Hercules is ok. I get very annoyed at the irresponsible owners out there. Ultimitley, it is the dogs that suffer and get the blame but it is down to the owners to control there dog.
You can report a dangerous dog to the police as it is against the law for for a dog to be dangerously out of control and it is the owners responsibility. The link here explains it all https://www.gov.uk/control-dog-public/overview and I would strongly urge you to report this to the police. They may be reluctant to deal with what they think is a trivial matter, but explain the history of this dog and insist they take action against the owner.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like the owner needs the boot and a blackeye! I guess not surprising. Some parents amaze me as well with their horrific behavior!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I think I will report it especially as the same dog has attacked a few dogs quite badly. So the owner was lying when he said he'd 'never done it before.'

H is luckily no worse for wear and was still able to get into the Xmas spirit!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You should report it to the police (where you were visiting). Recently there was a new bill passed re aggressive dog behaviour, even barking too much, and owners being held accountable. Not sure of the details.

Hobby's your friend Richard would probably know.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> You should report it to the police (where you were visiting). Recently there was a new bill passed re aggressive dog behaviour, even barking too much, and owners being held accountable. Not sure of the details.
> 
> Hobby's your friend Richard would probably know.


I will ask him and get back on this subject. 

Hobbsy


----------

